

SQL Queries for Interviews - thejavaexplorer
http://java67.blogspot.com/2013/04/10-frequently-asked-sql-query-interview-questions-answers-database.html

======
thejavaexplorer
Apart from first couple, I don't find queries challenging, but the idea of
having some SQL queries for interviews is great, looking forward for some real
queries here.

